# Why are vets so expensive?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

So I went with Duncan today,and after what seemed like 10 minutes,the bill was 162.00
The vet checked his ears,gave him drops approx 27.00 ridiculous!!Gave him something orally and a shot and Frontline and such a huge bill.
Hubby and I had a tiff b/c he thinks the vet is milking me and our money is lining his pockets.Just the exam is 47.00.
Is this the going rate at other parts of the world?????
I have a visit in 3 weeks which I told hubby he can take Duncan to and if he feels that it's really expensive he can open his mouth!!
Sorry to vent!!
Dot


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes, that is about right! Owning a pet is expensive for sure. Just like for us human's, medical treatment is not cheap.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Dot, 

It sounds right to me. My vet charges $43 for the office visit, he is more reasonable.lol Most places charge between $47 and $55 for the visit


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That sounds about right to me also. It is _definitely _expensive to own pets. I was very bummed when one of my dogs got sick last year and it spread to all of them. Just treating the one dog was well over $400 and there was never a sound diagnosis made except for "he's sick and probably picked it up at a dog show".


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It is shocking when they are healthy too! I had some blood test ran last year and revolution for both girls spent over $400 in just testing and found out my girls are healthy as I expected! Just a reminder as to our visit next month!

Amanda


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Every paycheck I've had so far since I've had capote I've spent about 150 on him in vet bills! Vets are evil..lol. But so good. Last time I went I was like..'ok..can you tell me how much his next visit is going to cost so I can prepare myself?' ....so I have about a month to save up 150.. ::scowl::


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

dotndani said:


> So I went with Duncan today,and after what seemed like 10 minutes,the bill was 162.00
> The vet checked his ears,gave him drops approx 27.00 ridiculous!!Gave him something orally and a shot and Frontline and such a huge bill.
> Hubby and I had a tiff b/c he thinks the vet is milking me and our money is lining his pockets.Just the exam is 47.00.
> Is this the going rate at other parts of the world?????
> ...


LOL do you have the same vet as me???? or maybe the same husband???? Haha... Boy that sure sounded familiar to just about every vet visit. I've considered getting insurance but still haven't decided if it's really such a deal or not. I just don't know what the answer is BUT I do know these little critters are worth every dime!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd say that's about right on price! That's how it is here too. Try and think of it as something special for your dog. I know it's not as fun to give as a special chew treat or a baby blue pet bed...but it's so much more valuable!


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

MY VET WAIVES THE OFFICE CHARGE IF MY HAV IS GETTING SHOTS.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The pricing sounds about right - my vet charges $55 per visit. The shots can be expensive & if they cleaned the ears, or put the scope down & then the meds, that is why the ears were so expensive. I think mine charges like $35 just to look with the scope in the ear. We look at like they are our children also, and I know the thousands I spend on them for medical care sometimes - so for us I think it is a small price to pay - and they give back tenfold!!!
Laurie


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

When Brutus went in for his last set of shots and the Rabies shot, he saw the vet tech and I only paid for the shots. I guess I got a deal. Brutus saw the vet at 10 week shots and will see him again for neutering, and of coarse if he is not feeling well before then.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie - $35.00 just to look in the ears!!!!! That's just crazy!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Dot, unfortunately it sounds about right in these parts. I know the vets on LI are very pricey. The only reassuring thing I have to say is, if you are lucky and your pup stays healty, you will only have one vet bill each year for routine check-ups and shots.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, but it is like a camera - they look in with an instrument & you can see inside on the screen. I guess they have to pay for the machine somehow - and then over & over & over again!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

My vet office charges about $47 for an exam. On top of that, they charge a $4.95 "hazardous waste disposal" fee. Now, tell me what hazardous waste they are dealing with when they check McKenna's ear for an infection? That charge is on EVERY invoice regardless of what I go in for......I keep meaning to ask them why and I am always in a hurry to pay the bill and get the girls home so I always forget....(but that might be middle age too....). I wish they would simply add it into the total fee and not itemize it. For some reason, that particular charge drives me nuts.

Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Susan, someone can correct me if I am wrong, but I think that the hazardous waste charge is either a state charge manatory on all bills, or the vet pays a large hazardous waste disposal chare (needles, scalpals etc) so they just divide it amongst all the clients. In my profession we have to charge what is called a PLIGA charge on every insurance policy. I dont see any of it, the Insurance Company doesnt see any of it - it goes to the State!!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

I think that's expensive. But we live in a little town, so it is probably cheaper here. I got Skiver fixed, some teeth removed, plus his rabies shot and dog license, he stayed overnight, and it was $118. I thought that was reasonable. It included an office call, as he was thoroughly checked over. His office calls are $28.

This is in small town Michigan, no where near Detroit.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That is weird, Susan! I only have to pay the Haz Waste fee when I take a dog in for surgery and then they itemize it so it is obvious. Can you call instead of waiting until your next visit? 

You might want to tell them that if McKenna's ear is full of hazardous waste, you'd appreciate a little more warning than a fee on your bill.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurie, thanks for the information. It may well be a state mandated charge and they are simply sharing the pain of paying it amongst all of their clients instead of just those requiring them to deal with hazardous waste. I'll have to ask next time.

Like Kimberly, I used to see it only when they would be dealing with waste or blood products. The vet wasn't even wearing gloves, so no need to even dispose of the tiniest bit of waste after examining her ear (which was proclamed to be red and irritated from an infection due to allergy but he said it was otherwise nice and clean. No dirt and no gunk, hazardous or otherwise!)


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Every time I would go to the local Vet with Griffin or Asta I would say Caching caching as I would watch the people check out and pay their bills . No ones bill was ever under $100.00 It was a group practice so everyone had to be paid timely . In the end it became so impersonal and it was just a business . I was always put on hold when I called which I think is poor business practice . After the fiasco with Asta I never went back You could never be billed either - it was pay as you go .. They would not release Asta until I paid the bill I was appalled and I never refer them them now ..
I had gone there for over 10 years and I had always paid the bill at time of service . I had never had a problem and I was so upset that my dog was seriously ill and all they thought about was their money .. 
The vet in the desert is so much better - they actually know who you are and your pet by name and they offered to bill me . I am never put on hold and the vet returns your call when he says he will not an hour late .. 
In Marin I now go to a vet further away and she is expensive but she does have a puppy shot plan and she gave a discount if you had your pet neutered there. She spends more time with you as well and she listens to you .. She is not as expensive as the vet in Marin and she does make financial concessions as a friend of mine had financial problems with a very large bill when her dog became seriously ill and eventually he had to be put down and she let her work it out over time .. She is very caring and compassionate and it is not about the money !! Her staff knows you and your pet by name and if you are put on hold it is just for a short period of time .. 
Unfortunately it is like every other business some are better than others and you need to shop around . I was lucky that my friend knew these people had positive personal experience with them and I benefited from that ..


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey all maybe the moral to this story is that WE ALL NEED TO GET OUR VET DEGREE AND HANG OUT OUR OPEN FOR BUSINESS SIGN! WITH ALL THE MONEY WE SAVE THEN WE CAN BUY MORE HAV'S WHICH WILL CURE OUR MHS AND THEN WE WILL SAVE MORE MONEY! IT ALL JUST WORKS TOGETHER! WHAT DO YA'LL THINK??


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am all for becoming a vet, unforunately vet schools are kinda hard to get into.  My neice applied to 4 medical schools and all 6 (at least I think it's 6) vet schools and was accepted in all the medical schools and none of the vet schools. She ended up at UCSF which is not too shabby, but she was upset about not making it to vet school.

I think we should open our own vet school.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I worked at a vet for 5 yrs and their is much more you are paying for that the public does not see. For instance...all of the in house bloodwork machines that come in handy when you need to know blood values now and not tomorrow. That does not mean much to you if your dog is not the one that is sick, but when it is, knowing what is wrong so treatment can start as soon as possible is helpful and comforting. Not to mention, trained and trustworthy staff, computers, medicine, lights, x-ray machines and maintence, not to even mention the whole surgery suite. And we don't have health insurience on our pets (most of us do not anyway). But if you have a good, trustworthy vet then you should trust that they are doing what they need to do and not just something to get more money out of you. Now that does not mean there is not thoes out there, I do know a few of them. And now that I do not work for one anymore, I am in the same place you all are and I am needing to find a Vet. A place I have never been before. None the less, there is a lot to a clinic that people don't see but there are some vets that do want the money...I don't know if this helps but I hope it sheds a little light on the subject. We charged aprox $49 per office visit.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

When you really think of it in comparison to our health care, it is a bargain! Isabelle ate a chocolate bar out of a girlfriends purse when she was a puppy.... $280 in emergency costs. I had a kidney infection.... $4K in emergency costs!

When I think about how lucky and healthy my girls have been... maybe I should go on a kibble diet so I only have to visit the doctor once a year!

Amanda


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree compared to human health care it is a bargain but it can be very expensive as well once you have a very sick animal .. I have been there .. 
I also know that some of the people going to Veterinary school are very bright and it is very competitive and they have a long time studying and student loans to pay off for sure .
I also know that it is like people medicine where there are some vets that love their jobs and excel and then there are others that lose their enthusiasm and dedication over time and it just becomes a job. 

I know there are a lot of hidden costs but I have also been on the other side of the desk and it was all about getting paid up front and not about saving my animal . All is could think was that there had been a lot of people before me who had created this scenario . They promised to pay but once the animal was not longer living and viable they reneged on their commitment and responsibility and now we had to pay for their irresponsible behaviour .. 

Fortunately through a friend 's referral I have found caring commited providers as well as an wonderful emergency facility that has helped to restore my faith that yes there still is a Santa Claus and people who are loving comitted and caring ..


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My vets are good old county vets that keep up on all that is new. A Small practice where everyone knows your name. I pay their charges so I can call them on a Sunday as I did a couple of months ago when our Jack Russell had to have emergancy surgery. We though she would die for sure, but my vet was as good as gold, met me within 30 minutes and she is fit as can be now. I stopped using a very up to date clinic a while back when I was referred to a very unpersonal emergency clinic 60 miles away on a weekend.


----------



## Al Henderson (Dec 16, 2006)

I think you see higher prices depending on where you located. Vets in a city setting or in heavy populated areas tend to be much higher, than the vets that are set up in a country setting.

I reside in a country rural setting here in the central part of Louisiana and my office visits are $10.00. Just had Derian neutered and groomed a few weeks ago and total bill was $154.00. Charges broke down was 10 bucks for office visits, 30 for grooming, 100 for castration, and 14 for post op pain injection.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes you are right -prices in a rurual area are less that is where my curruent vet is loacated - further out . 
I remember  the story Mu mom told when my Dad was starting out as a Doctor and sometimes we would get paid by the farmers the only way they could - with a chicken and some turnips and we were glad to have it .


----------

